# Using an Unplugged Fridge as Humidor?



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

My online searches on this question pulled up a lot of info on why you shouldn't put your cigars in a (plugged-in) fridge, and some really fancy custom conversions, but virtually nothing addressing the below idea: 

Is there any reason one couldn't use a regular un-plugged refrigerator as a humidor?

By this I mean an ordinary kitchen refrigerator, not a wine cooler or other specialty fridge, and using it without more than the most minor customization.

A broken (or just unused) refrigerator is nothing but a big insulated box, right? The seal should keep it fairly airtight. So unless I'm missing something, it's just a big coolerdor with convenient shelves and drawers already in it. If you took a clean fridge in otherwise good shape, put it in a thermally stable place, and added appropriate humidity media and some Spanish cedar, would it not make a good humidor pretty much as-is? 


Assume that you're not going to do anything to customize the fridge beyond adding the humidity media, cedar in whatever form is easiest, replacing the seal if necessary, and adding a fan only if you need it. No custom shelves. No lining it with cedar. Nada.


It wouldn't be pretty, but it would be practically free. You can't just throw out an old fridge, and someone who needs to get rid of one would probably be delighted to just give it to you. The separate freezer compartment means that you'd have two sections, so you could run different Rh levels or just use the freezer for related storage. It would also be way bigger than most (inexpensive) humidor options, saving you from a lot of box tetris. The shelf layout and overall shape wouldn't be optimal, but if you're just stacking boxes, that shouldn't be too much of a problem. You could stack boxes towards the back and put some trays at the front for convenience if you wanted. (one of those newfangled two-door-with-freezer-on-the-bottom fridges would be sweet!!)

The only wrinkle I can see is air circulation. My own fridge has spaces at the back of the glass shelves for circulation, and one could easily add a little fan in there too if needed. What other stumbling blocks might there be?



I don't happen to have a thermally stable place, an old fridge, or enough cigars to use this idea myself. I'm just wondering if it's feasible. 

Speaking of cedar - one thing I've been wondering - Everybody is always talking about lining humidor-type boxes with cedar. If you're just going to fill up the box with cigars IN BOXES, wouldn't that be enough cedar to do the job?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=230609&share_fid=975337&share_type=t

Freezador

As far as people using cedar. It helps regulate rh, and smells nice. That's about it. So IF you're getting cedar boxes it'll be the same.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

I'd be hesitant to use a fridge that had previous held food, for a couple of reasons. Primarily, I'd be concerned about potential mold/fungal growth due to stray food particles that might remain hidden in cracks/crevices. Also the potential odor could be a problem. That being said, if you're confident that you could completely clean out and deodorize a used fridge, those problems could be negligible. 

I'm not sure how truly air-tight a fridge is, though. If it truly is a nearly airtight seal, then it sounds like a reasonable idea. 

As far as the cedar vs just just storing in boxes, I'd think a good amount of cedar could help the RH in the fridge bounce back quicker after the door is opened. Not all cigar boxes have enough cedar to be overly helpful with that, and even a large number of Boveda packs would take a while to bring the RH back up to an acceptable level. Plus cedar just smells so goooooood...


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I used a Fridgadore for quite a while, controlled with an Inkbird temp and humidity controller, there is a thread on it here somewhere wth a long explanation of how it works.


----------



## PanicAcid (Feb 4, 2019)

From the research I've done

Yes yes and yes to all of your questions.

You can use a fridge, you also don't really have to line everything with cedar of you're storing in boxes. People still do but thats preference and budget.

I would plug any holes and drains with hot glue or aquarium silicone and give it a ruddy good clean with white vinegar, baking soda and finally wipe down with distilled water just to make sure there's no old bacteria / mold hiding.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

I've seen where people say cedar was used only for the smell to keep beetles away and no other reason.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

ForMud said:


> I've seen where people say cedar was used only for the smell to keep beetles away and no other reason.


I've always found that to be odd, since the eggs are already in the cigars. Once the necessary conditions are met as far as temp/humidity, I wouldn't imagine that Spanish cedar would keep the little buggers from doing what they do. I'd prefer just to not find out, though. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ForMud said:


> I've seen where people say cedar was used only for the smell to keep beetles away and no other reason.


I believe the last box of beetles I had shipped to me were packaged in Spanish cedar. Didn't seem to deter the little guys from munching half the box.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PanicAcid (Feb 4, 2019)

Interesting we say that as I've been struggling to find Spanish cedar here in the UK.

I found out the main reasons it's used are; it's very resilient to high humidity, it stores and dishes out humidity well, it's not a strong smelling wood and many cigars aficionados say it enhances the flavour, it has natural anti bacterial / mold properties and allegedly repellant to tobacco beetles.

However I also learned it's not Spanish it's Brazilian and it's not Cedar.. it's closer to a mahogany.

Now you can use mahogany in humidors however the main disadvantage listed on the site below is that it doesn't repel tobacco beetles like Spanish does.. which as you lot have just mentioned Spanish cedar ain't that good at it either. Or is it? Would the problem be wose without the Spanish Cedar?

I'd probably advise staying away from American cedar as apparently it's got a strong odor it imparts on the cigars (as all real cedars do)

https://www.newair.com/blogs/learn/understanding-different-types-of-wood

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I'd be hesitant to use a fridge that had previous held food, for a couple of reasons. Primarily, I'd be concerned about potential mold/fungal growth due to stray food particles that might remain hidden in cracks/crevices. Also the potential odor could be a problem. That being said, if you're confident that you could completely clean out and deodorize a used fridge, those problems could be negligible.
> 
> I'm not sure how truly air-tight a fridge is, though. If it truly is a nearly airtight seal, then it sounds like a reasonable idea.


I would be concerned about this as well.

The risk of stray particles could be mitigated by replacing the gasket around the door because that's probably the hardest part to get clean. New gaskets are kind of pricey, though. If the old one is still in good shape, perhaps one could pull it off, clean it extra-thoroughly, and re-install it.

I don't suppose it needs to be _completely_ airtight. Regular coolerdors aren't.

Well, it's all hypothetical at this point anyway. I'll bet a lot would depend on the actual fridge you end up with. Though some fridges are so cheap these days that on a per-cubic-foot basis, it might be cheaper to just buy a new fridge and not plug it in than to buy a bunch of Igloos.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just like anything....it's all about temperature and RH. 

Spray the inside of the fridge with a solution of vinegar and water, concentrating on soiled areas and let it soak in. Wash the removed shelves and drawers with warm soapy water and set them aside to dry. Head back to the fridge and wipe everything down with a rag. Dry shelves and drawers and return them to the fridge.

Once you do this then it's about keeping the temperature where it belongs....in the summer Blue Ice works well to keep a stable environment whereas using a reliable media for RH ( I suggest Kitty Litter because it's cheap and works great )...

If you have a lot of empty cedar boxes that will help contribute to the transfer of the aroma to the cigars and will also help regulate relative humidity, too. I've had a lot of hobbyists tell me they have had great success with fridgadors....just don't plug them in or it will dry out the tobacco.


----------

